# February yellowfin



## lookinlagit (Aug 3, 2009)

Thinking about running my boat down to Venice from orange beach AL for the feb. tuna bight, any advice on some good lodges to stay at? And best places during that month to fish?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

Veince marine good luck with the fog


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

good luck with the tuna... the lump has not been what it was for winter bite for about the last 3 years or so.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

YFT are here off OB, but not in huge numbers, some decent sized ones though


----------

